# WellCare insurance



## Serenity4321 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hope this is ok to ask..is anyone familiar with Wellcare No Premium  Medicare Advantage platinum plan?? I am thinking of switching from Blue cross Blue shield (Fl Blue) Anyone have any experience with this medicare advantage plan?? TY


----------

